# Cavallo Simple Boot (or Sport) or Easyboot Trail???



## orangetictac

Maybe a different approach? If you use boots on the trail which ones do you use?


----------



## trailhorserider

Maybe get one set and see how well you like them before you get a second set of the same boots. 

I really like the Easyboot Epics. I have to repair gaiters and cables once in a while, but the boot material itself is almost indestructable. 

I found Old Macs rather cumbersome and the soles started to crack after just a few rides in the rocks so I sent them back.

I thought the Easyboot Bares were a bear to get on and off.

And I tried the "fit kit" with the Gloves and they didn't seem to match my Mustang's hoof shape so I didn't order the gloves. I think the Epics are the same or similar shape, but because they have the cable tightening system you can get them locked on pretty good even if the shape isn't perfect. 

Those are the only ones I have tried.

I was afraid to try the Easyboot Trails because they look like Old Macs, but maybe they if they are the same material as they Easyboots they are fine. Easycare makes all of the boots you mentioned (except Cavallos) so I don't know if the materials are the same or not. I have not heard of anyone else having the old Macs cracking though, so maybe I just got a bad set. But at the price of the Old Macs, they should be wayyyy more durable than that. Epics are harder to kill, for me anyway. :lol:

I think boots are kind of like saddles in that everyone has a preference of features they like and dislike and some work better for some people/horses than others. I don't think there is a right or wrong answer, just finding the boots with the features that work the best for you. That's why I said try one set before you buy two sets, just in case you say "boot xyz is a bear, maybe I will try boot y." :wink:


----------



## orangetictac

That is a good idea. I'm not afraid to try something for awhile...sell it on ebay...and try something else. I love the idea of how easy the velcro sounds. So far I've heard only one or two people complain about mud getting in the velcro and stopping it from working. I'm thinking a good hose down should fix that? The horses were trimmed today and I measured them...I'm comparing measurements to size charts right now.


----------



## MyBoyPuck

My friend just got the new EasyBoot glove and they both slipped off within minutes despite a tight fit. 

I have Cavallo Sport Boots. They do spin around a little because my horse is between sizes, but they do stay on. The sport boot is for a move oval shaped hoof while the simple boot is for rounder hooves. Both work great. Just get the snuggest fit you can if you buy Cavallos. Most horses wear size 2.


----------



## trailhorserider

orangetictac said:


> That is a good idea. I'm not afraid to try something for awhile...sell it on ebay...and try something else. I love the idea of how easy the velcro sounds. So far I've heard only one or two people complain about mud getting in the velcro and stopping it from working. I'm thinking a good hose down should fix that? The horses were trimmed today and I measured them...I'm comparing measurements to size charts right now.


I live in Arizona so I don't have much of an issue with mud. We do sometimes cross creeks or go into muddy watering holes, but I have never had the mud do anything other than get the boots dirty.

If they are still muddy when I get home, I usually soak them in a bucket for a few minutes and then hose them off and they come out nice and clean.

PS. I've never lost an Easyboot Epic that even remotely fit well. I have been surprised at how much I can get away with- using a size for one horse on another, etc. But both of my horse's front feet take about a size 2 Easyboot, so I got lucky with that. The only time I have one slip off was when I was using the size 2's that I bought for the fronts on the rears, and they were probably 2 sizes too big so they slipped off going up a hill. But even then the gaiter kept them on my horse's pasterns so I never actually "lost" the boot. I noticed it came off when my horse started walking funny!


----------



## Rachel1786

My trimmer recommends either the easyboot epic or the cavallo sport. My horse was 100% sound on anything until I had a new farrier trim her(I moved her from my house to my lesson barn and had the farrier there trim her) after watching him do other horses the other day I saw him rasping their soles, which is probably why she is sore on rocks now. So I got a barefoot trimmer to do her hoping that would fix the problem, but i guess only time will help her build that callous up again so I'm buying a pair of epics until then, I will let you know how I like them when I get them!


----------



## churumbeque

With cavalo it depends on the shape of your hoof on which boot will fit. If the hoof is wider than long than the sport will not fit


----------



## wild_spot

I have Easyboot gloves - One pair each for my two Arabs. They don't 'need' them - I bought them as there are rides I want to go on where barefoot is not allowed, and I refuse to shoe my horses for one ride.

But I love them. Easy to use, light, not bulky. Neither horse even noticed they were there.

But valid concern regarding trimming - I trim my own.


----------



## QOS

I have Easy Boot Gloves but I do trim my own horse. I was riding today and walked Biscuit over rocks and he shied away from, of all things, a cinderblock on the ground. We went about 25 yards and he started acting goofy like he was shying from something. I got him to settle down and went into the woods where he stumbled. I looked down and his Easy Boot Glove was around his fetlock twisted backwards. He has gone over some really rocky areas in these boots without any trouble and bam! It came off today. First time I have had any trouble. I like the EBG. They work nicely for me. Biscuit wears a 1.5 size and they fit fairly well.


----------



## Painted Horse

After 5 years of being barefoot, I put shoes back on my horses last week, with the intention of leaving them on for the balance of the summer hard rides. I'll leave them on for a second reset and then return the horses to barefoot for the remaining 9-10 months of the year. I do use the Easyboot Glove if they need boots.

I just got tired of messing with the boots each ride. Torn gaiters, lost boots, broken buckles and cables on the older epics.

My horses can go anywhere for a day ride, But they often can't do 2-3-4 days of straight riding barefoot.


----------



## Freda

Have used all three of these boots. The Easy Boots are not easy at all and tore my horses hoof wall up. My money is on the Cavallo Boots, but make sure you get the fetlock wraps to go with them, they help the boot fit a bit better and also keep rubbing injury to a minimum. If you are very rocky ground they also have a padding to go in the sole, I think they are about 7 dollars a pair. My horses are all barefoot and have good feet but I use the boots often as we ride a lot of roads and the boots absorb a lot of shock to the horses legs. The boots I have have lasted for about 5 years so far. Well pleased.


----------



## Alwaysbehind

What boot works for you really depends more on the shape of the particular horse's hooves than anything else.

Some hoof shapes do not work for some boots.




trailhorserider said:


> PS. I've never lost an Easyboot Epic that even remotely fit well. I have been surprised at how much I can get away with- using a size for one horse on another, etc.


I had the exact opposite experience with them. Even had my farrier measure to make sure I bought the right size. They would not stay on even for quiet turn out.


----------



## Celeste

My horse tripped a lot when I tried Easyboots.


----------



## hahaitslacey

I have a pair of Easyboot Gloves and Easyboot Trails. I absolutely love them both. I bought the Trails simply because I can't get the Gloves on after a few weeks into her trim cycle. Both are great boots in my opinion, but if you want something that will fit for the whole trim cycle, the Trails are the way to go! We love them and they're so easy to put on. And they stay on too. I was very impressed with the fit.


----------



## trailhorserider

hahaitslacey said:


> I have a pair of Easyboot Gloves and Easyboot Trails. I absolutely love them both. I bought the Trails simply because I can't get the Gloves on after a few weeks into her trim cycle. Both are great boots in my opinion, but if you want something that will fit for the whole trim cycle, the Trails are the way to go! We love them and they're so easy to put on. And they stay on too. I was very impressed with the fit.


Are the Trails pretty durable? Are they fairly bulky? I have never seen them in person, but they scared me away because they look like the Old Macs, and I didn't have the best of luck with them. But if they are made out of the same material as the Easyboots, I could see them being a very good boot! 

I am still hesitant to get a boot that could rub above the hairline though.


----------



## trailhorserider

Alwaysbehind said:


> What boot works for you really depends more on the shape of the particular horse's hooves than anything else.
> 
> Some hoof shapes do not work for some boots.
> 
> 
> 
> I had the exact opposite experience with them. Even had my farrier measure to make sure I bought the right size. They would not stay on even for quiet turn out.


That is probably very, very true- that hoof shape determines how well the boots fit.

My Mustang doesn't particularly have the best shape for the Epics. He really squares off his toes. That's why the Gloves didn't work for him. But it seems like with the Epics we could fake it. :lol:


----------



## hahaitslacey

trailhorserider said:


> Are the Trails pretty durable? Are they fairly bulky? I have never seen them in person, but they scared me away because they look like the Old Macs, and I didn't have the best of luck with them. But if they are made out of the same material as the Easyboots, I could see them being a very good boot!
> 
> I am still hesitant to get a boot that could rub above the hairline though.


I was worried about the clunkiness as well. My mare is 13.1hh with tiny hooves and takes the size 00 in the gloves. I have size 0 trails for her, and honestly, I don't think they look too bulky at all (wish I had pictures to show, maybe tomorrow...) There are a few images people have uploaded to the internet if you search "easyboot trail" on google...maybe have a look there for some examples.

The sole of the boot is very similar to their other boots with the hard rubber. The nylon and velcro seems extremely sturdy. I walked, trotted, cantered, took steep hills, and rode through both grass and gravel and the boots didn't budge. I'm very impressed with them so far! And rubs were not a problem for me. The rolled leather at the top of the boot is nice and soft, and as long as you don't allow debris to build up inside, I think it should be ok.


----------

